# Peter, Humber-Traveller (27/9/09) plus posts from Peter



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I was wondering how Peter was and I have discovered he has put an update as a blog on MHF

Here is a link to it >click here<

If you scroll down there are messages from Peter via Mavis and a post from Peter himself


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Cheers for the update sal! 

Sad to know he is having a rough turn, but he is a fighter! As long as he is as comfortable as he can be that is what matters.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for showing us how to find that, I have made this thread a "sticky" so that his other friends on the forum can find it easily.

He is a real fighter, facing problems all the way but the spark is still there. We all wish him the best of luck and for a peaceful period.

Dave


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Frank. Best wishes to Peter.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Peter should be moving back to the Hospice tomorrow or home if his drain is out.
This is what he put on my blog Saturday as we are really fighting away together.
I hope he does get Home as that is where he wants to be bless him.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

September 27, 2009 at 10:18 am | Reply 
Greetings,

I am pleaesd that Gerald has been some help, a Blog is useful and I only have made half hearted attempts at them.

Pleased you are going to have some time out Mavis,and I hope the pain levels up, I know that in my case, the pain is the main overiding factor, although the weakness and breathing has been daunting of late.

Spoke to nurse today, my drain should be out Monday or Tuesday, then to check and see the progress, could be home, or in the hospice on Wednesday.

Mavis……………..

…………….keep fighting, we are right behind you every step of the way!!! 

Love from Peter n Chris!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just had message from Peter so I hope he doesnt mind me moving it here it will save his strength.xx

Just a quick one Mavis, First day at home today, I feel somewhat better, than last week, I thought that my time was up!! 

Had a lovely lunch in the Grosvenor pub with Chris and one of my brothers, then home to rest. 

Long day, but thought I would come on and have a look at my emails and mhf before going off to the land of Nodzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. 

Hope you are both OK, I will write with more info when I can, keep fighting and keep travelling to enjoy yourselves, better stiil keep imroving if you can love from Chris and I. xx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep fighting Peter and Chris.

a lovely couple

Dave p


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A bump for the EBs


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the updates, they are both cheery and at the same time.

Keep fighting and take one day at a time……….

So many of us are thinking of you!

Keith and Ros


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Managing*

Greetnigs,

Thanks for the kind messages again folks, I decided to put brief information on the mhf Blog, never used one before so thought I would give it a try.

I am enjoying some time at home again before my next move, which I blieve will be to the hospice for pain control and respite.

Enjoyed yesterday, today we are having a nother quiet day but may go for a little drive to Cleethorpes front and have an ice cream or some chips!

Trying to get a new bathroom sorted now as well, we need to have a wet room built so it is easier for me, hopefully we way get this priced up and instaled this month.

Pleased to see more and more events going up, and normally well attended, the New Year ones should be great! and if possible we may visit Shanes meet at Cherry Valley for a few hours if I am up to it.

We are still here at the other end admiring you all for you messages, comments and obviously yoursleves enjoying your time on the mhf group, camping is such good fun, its even more merrier when you spend it amongst people you know......................

.................keep at it!! ccasion5:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Really good to hear from you, glad to hear that you are having the chance to do a few more things - there are good days and bad days for all of us!

Thank you for taking the time to post on here - as you will appreciate there are an awful lot of us who are keen to keep up to date! 

"Never in the face of human conflict have so many been interested in so few" to paraphrase WC!

Dave


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Peter 

Pleased to see your waving hand again & thankyou. We have you & Chris contantly in our thoughts and prayers. We are both so sad to hear you have not been feeling so well the last couple of weeks but hope things are better after your recent trip to hospital/hospice. Hopefully they have been able to adjust your treatment & drugs to manage the pain etc better. 

We both hope you will be able to carry on enjoying doing the things you both love doing together for as long as possible & into the New Year & beyond.We will be at the New Year rally so hope to meet up with you again if you are feeling well enough to visit us all there.

Take care & keep you chin up


George & Elizabeth.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Peter

We're still thinking of you, even if you can't manage to get on here.

I've sent you a PM :wink:

Gerald


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Peter and Chris

So nice to hear from you again. Thank you for thinking of us when we are thinking of you :lol: 

Hope to see you at Shane's at the New Year.

Pat and Chris


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Great to hear from you Peter. Hope that you have a good day in Cleethorpes, it's a bit cold for the bikini now.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Peter its lovely to see you up and about again and waving dont do to much take it easy and buy a cream cake :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

After meeting Peter and Chris,
I am truly humbled.

Dave p


----------

